# spinner targets



## kriscross (May 9, 2013)

Can anyone reccommend a good commercial spinner target setup for this newbie? Thanks, Kriscross.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hard to go past the Gamo Air Rifle Targets.

Can pic these up from single / doubles for under $10 and the deluxe with 10 targets for about $25.

Just don't go shooting HEAVY ammo at these things or you will destroy them. They work best around the 12-15fpe mark.


----------

